# Single nodule thyroid



## bfwwm (Jan 11, 2018)

My wife had intermittent insomnia for the last two moths. She was a sound sleeper, never had any sleep or other health problems. No known family history of thyroid diseases She had also lost a few pounds in the past 4 months. Six months ago she slowly started lowering her carb intake. We went to doctor yesterday to consult about her sleep problems. Upon examining her doctor found her right thyroid to be enlarged and ordered an ultrasound for SOFT TISSUE HEAD OR NECK and thyroid panel. Ultrasound showed a single nodule in the right lobe of the thyroid 6 mm in diameter.

Ultrasound and blood work results as follows:

EXAM:
THYROID ULTRASOUND:

FINDINGS: Right lobe of the thyroid is 5.4 x 1.3 x 1.5 cm with the isthmus 
3 mm. Left lobe of the thyroid 5.3 x 1.3 x 1.2 cm. Left lobe of the 
thyroid is homogeneous. In the right lobe, there is homogeneity except for 
a single nodule measuring 6 x 6 x 4 mm. This is solid, hypoechoic, wider 
than tall with regular borders and no calcifications. Somewhat 
nonspecific. Followup examination recommended. If this becomes greater 
than 1 cm in diameter, biopsy may be helpful.

The neck on either side shows no abnormalities.

IMPRESSION:
No evidence of thyromegaly.

A single nodule in the right lobe of the thyroid 6 mm in diameter as 
above.

THYROID LAB
TSH 1.50 uIU/mL 0.40 - 5.00 uIU/mL
T3 Free 2.4 pg/mL 1.7 - 3.7 pg/mL
T4 Free 1.1 ng/dL 0.7 - 1.5 ng/dL

BP Pulse Temp 
120/62 88 96.9 °F (36.1 °C)

Doctor told us that the single module should be followed but is not concerning at this time.

How frequently should this nodule be monitored. Is she on her to way to developing one of many automimmune thryoid conditions?
Is there anything we could do to arrest the growth of this nodule (diet, supplements, accupuncture...). 
Does she need blood work for autoimmune thryoid diseases?

We are very very anxious about this single nodule developing into a cancer. Coudl we take any preventive measures. 
What are the chances of this nodule turning into a cancer.

Appreciate all your help.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Your Wife's symptoms could be from something else.

More people than you think walk around with thyroid nodules all their lives and never know it.
Having thyroid nodules doesn't mean you have cancer or ever will.

If the nodule grows to 1 cm a biopsy should be ordered .
If positive or questionable for cancer that side or the whole thyroid should be removed.
And even after all that, the chances of this type of cancer spreading is very low.
Most thyroid cancers are easily cured.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Does she need blood work for autoimmune thryoid diseases?


What antibodies tests has she had run so far? TPO or thyroglobulin?

What are her current thyroid test results? Free T-4 and Free T-3? If you have results, please post with ranges.


----------



## bfwwm (Jan 11, 2018)

Lovlkn said:


> What antibodies tests has she had run so far? TPO or thyroglobulin?
> 
> What are her current thyroid test results? Free T-4 and Free T-3? If you have results, please post with ranges.


No antibodies tests so far.

THYROID LAB
TSH 1.50 uIU/mL 0.40 - 5.00 uIU/mL
T3 Free 2.4 pg/mL 1.7 - 3.7 pg/mL
T4 Free 1.1 ng/dL 0.7 - 1.5 ng/dL


----------



## bfwwm (Jan 11, 2018)

creepingdeath said:


> Your Wife's symptoms could be from something else.
> 
> More people than you think walk around with thyroid nodules all their lives and never know it.
> Having thyroid nodules doesn't mean you have cancer or ever will.
> ...


How frequently should this be monitored? Should she tested for autoimmune thyroid diseases?

We are seeing an Internal Medicine doctor. Should she see an endocrinologist?

What else could make lose her sleep? Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## bfwwm (Jan 11, 2018)

bfwwm said:


> No antibodies tests so far.
> 
> THYROID LAB
> TSH 1.50 uIU/mL 0.40 - 5.00 uIU/mL
> ...


TSH from 11/11/2016

TSH 1.45 uIU/mL 0.40 - 5.00 uIU/mL


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your wife needs antibodies testing - TPO and thyroglobulin for sure.

Her FT-4 levels are mid range while her FT-3 levels are below range. Both those tests should be pushing 3/4 of the range - that could be why she is tired.

Additional tests to consider running, B-12. Vitamin D and Ferritin. If any are low that contributes to the fatigue.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

An endocrinologist will tell your wife she is fine with those lab results.
If your wife does have an auto immune factor causing her symptoms those lab results can be false positive and your wife is probably swinging from hyper to hypo and going out of her mind with anxiety which will make you lose sleep.
I would further investigate with the above posters suggestion.
Lovlkn knows more than most on this forum..


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

She should have an ultrasound every six months for a year or two. If the nodule is stable, she can go to once a year.

If she has TSI (an antibody) then that can impact sleep.

If you are happy with your doctor, there's no need to see an endo. Endos are not perfect...but sometimes they can be helpful. ENTs are sometimes good too.


----------



## bfwwm (Jan 11, 2018)

Test results

Component Your Value Standard Range
Thyroglobulin Antibody <3.0 IU/mL <=4.0 IU/mL
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody <3.0 IU/mL <=5.5 IU/mL


----------



## bfwwm (Jan 11, 2018)

Received the following test results.

Component Value Standard Range
Thyroglobulin Antibody <3.0 IU/mL <=4.0 IU/mL
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody <3.0 IU/mL <=5.5 IU/mL

Are these test results normal. Any sign of auto-immune thyroid disease?

Thanks and appreciate all you help.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Doesn't look autoimmune.


----------



## bfwwm (Jan 11, 2018)

creepingdeath said:


> An endocrinologist will tell your wife she is fine with those lab results.
> If your wife does have an auto immune factor causing her symptoms those lab results can be false positive and your wife is probably swinging from hyper to hypo and going out of her mind with anxiety which will make you lose sleep.
> I would further investigate with the above posters suggestion.
> Lovlkn knows more than most on this forum..


Test result as follows.

Test Your Value Standard Range

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody <3.0 IU/mL <=5.5 IU/mL
Thyrotropin Receptor Ab, S <1.00 IU/L 0.00 - 1.75 IU/L
Thyroglobulin Antibody <3.0 IU/mL <=4.0 IU/mL
Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobul <1.0 TSI index <=1.3 TSI index

Did a 24 hr urine iodine load test. Came back as 63%. 90% or above is normal.

The above results are within normal ranges. Does it indicate any autoimmune thyroid condition. I am leery of thyroid lab results. Normal doesn't mean normal when it comes to thyroid labs.

I saw online that some people have reported success by supplementing with selenium and iodine to shrink thyroid nodules. Is it advisable to use Iodoral 12.5 mg tablet a day to start with.

Are there any natural methods to shrink my wife's thyroid nodule. Any food or avoid include. Please help.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I know of nothing that will shrink your wife's nodule.

I'm not sure even thyroid med's will shrink a thyroid nodule.

The tests show no autoimmune thyroid problems.

Anything above 4.0 would be positive.

Mine is always in the thousands.

You should look into something else causing your wife's symptoms...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Most people have thyroid nodules. Most are harmless and there's no need to worry about it. I would get regular ultrasounds to make sure it is stable...but beyond that, I don't think there's too much to worry about.


----------

